

Boeing looking at changes to keep heat or fire from spreading - btian
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100423387

======
kevin_rubyhouse
Could Elon Musk actually help Boeing solve this? From a past article, it
seemed that he had Tesla use a completely different strategy than Boeing.
Tesla's was to use many small cells, and Boeing uses a few huge cells. Is
there really anything Tesla's engineers could say to Boeing besides "re-
manufacture all of your cells to use this new architecture?"

